# Star Wars: Rogue One - Kino-Trailer jetzt auf Deutsch!



## SimonFistrich (7. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Rogue One - Kino-Trailer jetzt auf Deutsch!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Rogue One - Kino-Trailer jetzt auf Deutsch!


----------



## Oray (7. April 2016)

GAIIILLL!!!!


----------



## DerBloP (9. April 2016)

Naja das "in 3D" können die sich sparen...
Dachte echt dass Disney im Jahr 2016 im waren 3D angekommen sind. Stattdessen wiedermal nur aufbereitetes 3D welches zB bei Episode 7 kaum bis garnicht zur geltung kam, und nur zwei wirkliche 3D Effekte hatte wie den Sternzerstörer der aus dem Bild ragte und die wo "Rey" den abhang runter rutschte und dieser recht steil rüberkam. Ansonsten das Typische Crosstalking (Ghostung) und absoult schlechte Bildqualli, und das im UCI Kino, welches meine ich den neuesten Standard hat. Ne, da bleib ich lieber beim Normalen Kino, oder dann doch zuhause vor meiner Glotze, die wenigstens die Filme noch auf 48 Bilder pro Sekunde hochhieft (Motion Interpolation) und dementsprechend alles ziemlich "Crisp" ausschaut...

Schade dass Avatar der einzig gute 3D Film blieb (Der Hobbit) habe ich nicht inm Kino geschaut, da ich mir auch hier wiederum das ganze lieber Zuhause gebe, da Peter Jackson eh auf Popouts verzichtet hat...und das ist ja das schöne am 3D Kino mMn...Sachen usw. die einem direkt ins Gesicht fliegen...

Also, ich frag mich immer wieder was die ganzen Filmemacher denken mit dem Schrott 3D...

zum Film an sich. Da freute ich mich eigtl. noch mehr drauf als auf Episode7, wegen Krieg usw...
aber was den Trailer anbelangt....nungut wiedermal Frauen Quote? Wieder eine Hauptdarstellerin?
Was geht da ab?


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2016)

Gravity ist in 3D z.B. top. Klar es gibt auch viele Filme mit nachträglicher 3D-Konvertierung und/oder schlechter 3D-Umsetzung. Aber zu behaupten Avatar ist der einzig gute Film in 3D erzählt Blödsinn, sorry.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (10. April 2016)

Seinerzeit war Lucasarts in manchen technischen Aspekten wegweisend und auch DIsney hat ja z.B. mit Tron Legacy gutes, echtes 3D geliefert. Es wäre echt eine Schande, wenn es nun mit minderwertig konvertiertem Material weitergeht.


----------

